# General > General Knives & Blades >  Why they call me Blade

## Blade

I thought I posted this but can't find it anywhere so apologigies if it is somewhere else.

Busse Battle Mistress is what i carry 24/7 and is the one I put as my avatar. Best darn knife ever, period. It's big but after carrying it for the amount of years I have it's feels like a pen knife to me. If I go somewhere where I would be looked at with a suspicious eye.....it's concealed. I also carry at least two other knives *most* of the time which I switch up from time to time. I've dressed an Elk and fileted a trout with my Mistress, cut down enough saplings to make a shelter three years ago that still is usable despite any weather conditions. 

I got into a bit of a "situation" years back in a bar and it took out four tires on a guys truck as fast as I could move around that thing. That's the only time I've used it in a negative way. Why would I want to abuse my Mistress the one I love so much!

----------


## Sarge47

Ah yes, the Busse Battle mistress.  Early on Ron Hood promoted that knife but later on moved over to Ferhman, I believe, I may be wrong on the new brand.  Finally he just designed his own, the "Buck Hoodlum."  It's my understanding that the Busse company became "Junkyard Knives" and the "Battle Mistress" is history, is that correct?    :Detective:

----------


## Sarge47

Also, if your interested, the Busse Battle Mistress has been discussed many times on here.  One thread specifically addresses the knif:

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...attle+Mistress

If you enter the name of your knife in the search function and ask it to look, you'll find several threads on that particular knife...interesting.       :Detective:

----------


## Sarge47

Opps!  My bad, it's called the "Scrap Yard Knife Company!"

http://www.scrapyardknives.com/intro.htm  :Blushing:

----------


## Winter

That's a big knife to carry. Most likely illegal to conceal or carry into a bar. You wanna be a badass, join the service.  :Smile:

----------


## Wildthang

> I thought I posted this but can't find it anywhere so apologigies if it is somewhere else.
> 
> Busse Battle Mistress is what i carry 24/7 and is the one I put as my avatar. Best darn knife ever, period. It's big but after carrying it for the amount of years I have it's feels like a pen knife to me. If I go somewhere where I would be looked at with a suspicious eye.....it's concealed. I also carry at least two other knives *most* of the time which I switch up from time to time. I've dressed an Elk and fileted a trout with my Mistress, cut down enough saplings to make a shelter three years ago that still is usable despite any weather conditions. 
> 
> I got into a bit of a "situation" years back in a bar and it took out four tires on a guys truck as fast as I could move around that thing. That's the only time I've used it in a negative way. Why would I want to abuse my Mistress the one I love so much!


The last guy that cut my tires got a good lesson on why you shouldn't do that. Because of the confrontation in the bar, I knew who did it, and he did it because he was afraid to fight, but unfortunately he ended up in a fight he couldn't win. You are far better off either taking care of a situation head on, or simply walk away!

----------


## BENESSE

And to think...some people go their whole lives without slashing or getting their tires slashed because of a "situation". Oh, what sheltered lives we lead.

----------


## gryffynklm

Wow! you carry a big knife, and "they" call you Blade becfause you slashed tires, and this is some thing we should be impressed with. 

I carry a small blade and they call me.... Well they call me a lot of things.

----------


## Blade

> That's a big knife to carry. Most likely illegal to conceal or carry into a bar. You wanna be a badass, join the service.


Did I mention I was a badass? I think not. Since you know nothing of me and where I go perhaps you may want to reserve your comments for a later time.




> The last guy that cut my tires got a good lesson on why you shouldn't do that. Because of the confrontation in the bar, I knew who did it, and he did it because he was afraid to fight, but unfortunately he ended up in a fight he couldn't win. You are far better off either taking care of a situation head on, or simply walk away!


It was a long time ago and yes the guy absolutely knew who did it and because of that, it ended.




> And to think...some people go their whole lives without slashing or getting their tires slashed because of a "situation". Oh, what sheltered lives we lead.


Refer to my first post above.

----------


## Sarge47

People can call me anything except late for supper!       :W00t:

----------


## wildgarlic

> And to think...some people go their whole lives without slashing or getting their tires slashed because of a "situation". Oh, what sheltered lives we lead.


Depends on the situation: maybe it was justified.

----------


## Sarge47

So why do they call him "Blade?"  Because "Tire killer" was already taken!      :W00t: 

Sorry, couldn't resist!  :W00t:

----------


## kyratshooter

I am at a loss for words!

OH wait, I have thought of a few.

Classic overcompensation

Passive Agressive

juvinile

vandalism

sociopathic

narcisistic

I'll stop now but the list could go on just from the OP and the defense of it.

It's been a long time since we had a post  like this.  Reminds me of some of the old time survivalist forums where the primary topics were looting and proper cooking methods for "long pig".

----------


## gryffynklm

[QUOTE=Blade;377767]Did I mention I was a badass? I think not. Since you know nothing of me and where I go perhaps you may want to reserve your comments for a later time.

Blade. This is how you decided to make an introduction. It apperaently contains the inportant information you would like us to know about yourself. KyRat summerized my inpression of you after reading this introduction. Don't blame the posters that took your introduction this way. First impressions are strong and long lasting. My opinion doesn't mater on the other hand, it seems I'm not alone. 

I look forword to reading posts that demonstrate your skill and interest in the subjects discussed in this forum.

----------


## Psalm25

Not saying your story does not make you worthy of the name blade, it does fit the picture. I would be more inclined to drop my jaw in awe reading how you use or used your knife in a survival situation. I did enjoy the part about using it on the elk, trout and building a shelter with it. I always wanted to hunt elk but there are non in these parts. Plenty of trout. Do you catch your trout on a fly or spin cast?

----------


## Sarge47

"Cuz that's the screen name I chose when I 1st came on here.  No, I've never been in the military, and I don't give a rat's butt if anybody gets their nose out of joint because of that!  When I was just a wee lad my playmates started calling me that.  I wear it proudly!     :Detective:

----------


## Wildthang

Wel l all I know is that people that slash tires are normally afraid to properly confront a situation, but that is only my opinion!

----------


## Sarge47

> Wel l all I know is that people that slash tires are normally afraid to properly confront a situation, but that is only my opinion!


Good point, why go covert when you carry a Busse Battle Mistress?     :Detective:

----------


## Psalm25

protester.jpg

knife.jpg

Sorry, I couldn't resist

----------


## Wildthang

> Good point, why go covert when you carry a Busse Battle Mistress?


Kind of like carrying a covert baseball bat :Scared:

----------


## Blade

> Not saying your story does not make you worthy of the name blade, it does fit the picture. I would be more inclined to drop my jaw in awe reading how you use or used your knife in a survival situation. I did enjoy the part about using it on the elk, trout and building a shelter with it. I always wanted to hunt elk but there are non in these parts. Plenty of trout. Do you catch your trout on a fly or spin cast?


I'm goingto chose to take the high road and ignore the petty snipes and remarks and continue in a more mature way.

I always use a fly rod,and tie my own flies. I favor floating a nymph and my most favorite one is a "White Glove Howdy". Nymph's usually yeild some nice brown trouts but eventually they all will bite on it. Salt water fishing i use a jig with a root beer color tail........never fails for all species.

I will eventually get to some of my survival trip stories and the various times I've used my Mistress in survival mode.

----------


## BushCraft

> I'm goingto chose to take the high road and ignore the petty snipes and remarks and continue in a more mature way.
> 
> I always use a fly rod,and tie my own flies. I favor floating a nymph and my most favorite one is a "White Glove Howdy". Nymph's usually yeild some nice brown trouts but eventually they all will bite on it. Salt water fishing i use a jig with a root beer color tail........never fails for all species.
> 
> I will eventually get to some of my survival trip stories and the various times I've used my Mistress in survival mode.


We don't live near any good trouting location (Ocean fishing for us) but I watched a bloke tieing a fly by hand one day, I've got the utmost respect for anyone who has the patience to hand tie a lure knowing with each cast they may lose it. That would be the breaker for me. To lose your hard work and the fish.

----------


## Blade

> We don't live near any good trouting location (Ocean fishing for us) but I watched a bloke tieing a fly by hand one day, I've got the utmost respect for anyone who has the patience to hand tie a lure knowing with each cast they may lose it. That would be the breaker for me. To lose your hard work and the fish.


After a little practice one can tie a fly in a matter of a couple minutes. When you tie your flies on the go you can customize them to either the hatch or what bait is in the area as far as salt water. It also is cool as it completes the circle of fishing as a sport, of course the best being seeing your catch on your dinner plate! Losing your fly or bait is why they call it "fishing" and not "catching"!

----------


## Sarge47

Don't take my banter serious or personal, Blade, just messin' with you a bit.  Such is my nature.  Besides, I wouldn't DARE really mess with you, I know just how big that knife is!     :Sad: 

Getting back to what I was saying earlier, I can see why you love it!  It's not being made anymore, if I'm correct.  It's a great knife and when I priced them about eight or ten years ago they ran about $350!     :Eek2:

----------


## Blade

> Don't take my banter serious or personal, Blade, just messin' with you a bit.  Such is my nature.  Besides, I wouldn't DARE really mess with you, I know just how big that knife is!    
> 
> Getting back to what I was saying earlier, I can see why you love it!  It's not being made anymore, if I'm correct.  It's a great knife and when I priced them about eight or ten years ago they ran about $350!


It's all good!  :Thumbup1:

----------


## randallss7

What matters is you like the knife, I researched the blade and its not much different than most other stainless steels except the low carbon content and the addition of Nitrogen to make up for hardness and stain resistance.
C 0.5, Va 0.36, Cr 8.25, Co 0.95, Ni 0.74, Mo 1.3, N 0.11
then the usual enhancement elements. Mo Molybdenum helps with hardness, hardenability and helps with stain resistance and machineability.  and, Va Vanadium to help with wear resistance and toughness, Co Cobalt helps with hardness and helps the quenching proccess in the higher temperature range.

but then there is the 1/4" stock thickness and the interesting edge profile flat angle on one side and convex on the other.  Have you maintained the edge like that, how do you sharpen it?  Sounds like an interesting knife I would add it to my collection.  I like the small ricasso and the choil both things I like on knives and try to put on most mine.

----------


## Winter

> It's all good!


It's all not good. You posted this thread and you don't like the comments?

You do realize you said you walked around with a giant knife 24-7 right?

You are looking for trouble, legally and physically.

Grow up.

Now, the fly fishing thing, I never learned how.

----------


## BushCraft

> After a little practice one can tie a fly in a matter of a couple minutes. When you tie your flies on the go you can customize them to either the hatch or what bait is in the area as far as salt water. It also is cool as it completes the circle of fishing as a sport, of course the best being seeing your catch on your dinner plate! Losing your fly or bait is why they call it "fishing" and not "catching"!


I love the idea of completing the entire sport from start to finish. One day when we were camping we decided to make a rod, line, hook, sinker and catch our own bait and see if we could bring anything in (This was supplementing our real tackle, gear and rods. We were adventurous not stupid) We started by finding a long slightly curved green (Gives it bounce as opposed to a dried fallen branch) branch, then we grabbed some fibrous parasitic tree strangler we slowly pulled the outer strands of the vine-ish like plant until we had enough length for a decent "line" (The longest and worst part of the exercise), we then grabbed a very small very straight hardwood stick and used it to "drill" a hole through some small soft rock (We found talc and sand stone, neither worked well but both still worked) by just twisting it on spot in the rock to grind away a small hole, we then shaped down the rock to make it small enough for the fairly shallow waters and tied it so it wouldn't move, the hook was just another very small stick. notched in the middle so the line wouldn't slide and "split" on both the end sides so the hook was sharp and wouldn't move but dig in once bitten (I think your native Americans used a similar idea). For bait we used a salt water clam we have over here called pippes just skewed through the stick. 

We didn't bring in much due to the "line" snapping with the jerking motion of the fish, but I did bring in a legal sized whiting. Nothing was more rewarding than catching the fish with my own tools and hard work than cooking it over the coals of a fire I started. It was this gratifying moment that said "I have earned my life". It's a little silly I guess but it's one of my fondest memories.

But I now never go anywhere without a full wheel of multipbraid line in my bag even when going to the city. At least then I know worst comes to worst I can at least have a chance. (I would carry a full EDC but Australia is funny, even the small knife on a multitool is considered a dangerous weapon and you need to have "reasonable cause" [protection is never a reasonable cause in this country] to carry it.)

----------


## GreatUsername

> It's all not good. You posted this thread and you don't like the comments?
> 
> You do realize you said you walked around with a giant knife 24-7 right?
> 
> You are looking for trouble, legally and physically.
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> Now, the fly fishing thing, I never learned how.


While I agree with the idea that his actions may be inadvisable legally, there is some room for leeway, depending on your local PD, as they aren't all out to disarm the populace. As far as looking for trouble physically is concerned, is it looking for trouble to have a CCW? Just something to consider. I personally would like to be able to keep my Randall Made sheath knife in my backpack, but can't in my jurisdiction, and because I'm on a school campus most of the time. If I ever lived somewhere where that was a non-issue, I'd certainly have it, because I know I'll be responsible with it, and feel it's my right to have. Governments should only restrict that which endagers other citizens, and ought to have more faith in our ability to think clearly. 

That is all :P

----------


## hunter63

Nice knife.......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mur-c5IiWJI
Just saying.....

----------


## GreatUsername

Good point hunter63, but I've never seen a gun that doubled as a tool for slicing, dicing, construction, and light tree-chopping. (actually, on that last point, I have, but most of us don't own one of these: http://www.usna-ntx.org/poop_deck/20...af_a10_car.jpg )

----------


## Psalm25

[QUOTE=Blade;377810]I'm goingto chose to take the high road and ignore the petty snipes and remarks and continue in a more mature way.

 :Thumbup: 

Salt water fishing i use a jig with a root beer color tail........never fails for all species.

I'm going to give this a try, I don't have much luck fish'n salt water other than Mackerel.

----------


## Blade

> It's all not good. You posted this thread and you don't like the comments?
> 
> You do realize you said you walked around with a giant knife 24-7 right?
> 
> You are looking for trouble, legally and physically.
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> Now, the fly fishing thing, I never learned how.


How about you minding your own business? I'll carry my knife where and whenever I want. You feel man enough to take it from me? Bring it!  About growing up, I think you need to do a bit yourself and let the grownups talk without interuppting.

----------


## Blade

[QUOTE=Psalm25;378043]


> I'm goingto chose to take the high road and ignore the petty snipes and remarks and continue in a more mature way.
> 
> 
> 
> Salt water fishing i use a jig with a root beer color tail........never fails for all species.
> 
> I'm going to give this a try, I don't have much luck fish'n salt water other than Mackerel.


Red Cotee jig head w/ yellow eyes, 1/4 oz and Cotee root beer tail. Lift the rod tip. lower it and reel in the slack......repeat. The jig falls with a slight flutter. It's magic, I've caught catfish to shark and everything in between on this.  Mackerel are fun, use a light wire leader to prevent break offs. Filet and broil with just butter and lemon,....good eatin'.

----------


## BENESSE

Here's an example, boys and girls, of how people get in "situations".

----------


## Blade

> I love the idea of completing the entire sport from start to finish. One day when we were camping we decided to make a rod, line, hook, sinker and catch our own bait and see if we could bring anything in (This was supplementing our real tackle, gear and rods. We were adventurous not stupid) We started by finding a long slightly curved green (Gives it bounce as opposed to a dried fallen branch) branch, then we grabbed some fibrous parasitic tree strangler we slowly pulled the outer strands of the vine-ish like plant until we had enough length for a decent "line" (The longest and worst part of the exercise), we then grabbed a very small very straight hardwood stick and used it to "drill" a hole through some small soft rock (We found talc and sand stone, neither worked well but both still worked) by just twisting it on spot in the rock to grind away a small hole, we then shaped down the rock to make it small enough for the fairly shallow waters and tied it so it wouldn't move, the hook was just another very small stick. notched in the middle so the line wouldn't slide and "split" on both the end sides so the hook was sharp and wouldn't move but dig in once bitten (I think your native Americans used a similar idea). For bait we used a salt water clam we have over here called pippes just skewed through the stick. 
> 
> We didn't bring in much due to the "line" snapping with the jerking motion of the fish, but I did bring in a legal sized whiting. Nothing was more rewarding than catching the fish with my own tools and hard work than cooking it over the coals of a fire I started. It was this gratifying moment that said "I have earned my life". It's a little silly I guess but it's one of my fondest memories.
> 
> But I now never go anywhere without a full wheel of multipbraid line in my bag even when going to the city. At least then I know worst comes to worst I can at least have a chance. (I would carry a full EDC but Australia is funny, even the small knife on a multitool is considered a dangerous weapon and you need to have "reasonable cause" [protection is never a reasonable cause in this country] to carry it.)


I would have paid to be there with you. How cool that must have been!

----------


## Blade

> Here's an example, boys and girls, of how people get in "situations".


I think we can drop the drama and get back on topic now........whatchu think?

----------


## Winter

> How about you minding your own business? I'll carry my knife where and whenever I want. You feel man enough to take it from me? Bring it!  About growing up, I think you need to do a bit yourself and let the grownups talk without interuppting.


Seriously? Hahahahaha.

Isn't the topic "Why they call me Blade", lol.

----------


## crashdive123

Let it go fellas.

----------


## Psalm25

[QUOTE=Blade;378046]


> Red Cotee jig head w/ yellow eyes, 1/4 oz and Cotee root beer tail. Lift the rod tip. lower it and reel in the slack......repeat. The jig falls with a slight flutter. It's magic, I've caught catfish to shark and everything in between on this.  Mackerel are fun, use a light wire leader to prevent break offs. Filet and broil with just butter and lemon,....good eatin'.


Thanks for the tip, I'll give that a bunt next time I hit the salt water. 
The broiled Mackerel fillets sound good, I usually gut them then marinade them with a little spice, brown sugar, salt and lemon then put them in the smoker. I use a mix of apple wood, maple and some hickory to smoke them with.

----------


## Blade

[QUOTE=Psalm25;378072]


> Thanks for the tip, I'll give that a bunt next time I hit the salt water. 
> The broiled Mackerel fillets sound good, I usually gut them then marinade them with a little spice, brown sugar, salt and lemon then put them in the smoker. I use a mix of apple wood, maple and some hickory to smoke them with.


Sounds good as well........for a change up. I usually like my fish prepared simply so that I can actually taste the fish though. I bet if your method was used and done long enough the fish would be good to have as preserved source of food. Salt would probably have to be bumped up in the recipe to help dry out the fish. Fish jerky....not a bad emergency/survival food.

----------


## BushCraft

[QUOTE=Psalm25;378072]


> Thanks for the tip, I'll give that a bunt next time I hit the salt water. 
> The broiled Mackerel fillets sound good, I usually gut them then marinade them with a little spice, brown sugar, salt and lemon then put them in the smoker. I use a mix of apple wood, maple and some hickory to smoke them with.


We get slimy mackerel where I live, been told there not the best eatin'. But with that recipe the south end of a north bound cow sounds like decent feed.

----------


## Psalm25

[QUOTE=Blade;378194]


> Sounds good as well........for a change up. I usually like my fish prepared simply so that I can actually taste the fish though. I bet if your method was used and done long enough the fish would be good to have as preserved source of food. Salt would probably have to be bumped up in the recipe to help dry out the fish. Fish jerky....not a bad emergency/survival food.


Yes, it does take away from the taste of the fish. I'm not a big fish eater unless it's Salmon... I will eat that stuff cooked anyway or even raw. Sometimes I get a hunger for fried or baked fish but for the most part only time I fry or bake it is when I'm out in no mans land... I figure I am so hungry when I'm in the wilderness there is not too much that doesn't taste good lol. Before I go on one of my walk-a-bouts I will make a salt water brine and soak the fish overnight, then smoke them on a low heat until they are totally dry. That way I can put them in my back pack and have something to chew on between whatever meals I find in my travels. 

[QUOTE=BushCraft;378197]


> We get slimy mackerel where I live, been told there not the best eatin'. But with that recipe the south end of a north bound cow sounds like decent feed.


 :Laugh:  Your right, there is not much that recipe does not make palatable.

----------


## finallyME

I just want to know who "they" are.

----------


## Desert Rat!

> Good point, why go covert when you carry a Busse Battle Mistress?


And are a Badass!! also.!

----------


## 1stimestar

[QUOTE=Psalm25;378211][QUOTE=Blade;378194]

Yes, it does take away from the taste of the fish. I'm not a big fish eater unless it's Salmon... I will eat that stuff cooked anyway or even raw. Sometimes I get a hunger for fried or baked fish but for the most part only time I fry or bake it is when I'm out in no mans land... I figure I am so hungry when I'm in the wilderness there is not too much that doesn't taste good lol. Before I go on one of my walk-a-bouts I will make a salt water brine and soak the fish overnight, then smoke them on a low heat until they are totally dry. That way I can put them in my back pack and have something to chew on between whatever meals I find in my travels. 




> Your right, there is not much that recipe does not make palatable.


How about salmon jerky?  This was my first attempt.  Next time I'll cut it into strips. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Psalm25

> How about salmon jerky?  This was my first attempt.  Next time I'll cut it into strips. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Man that looks good!!

----------


## Blade

[QUOTE=1stimestar;378328][QUOTE=Psalm25;378211]


> Yes, it does take away from the taste of the fish. I'm not a big fish eater unless it's Salmon... I will eat that stuff cooked anyway or even raw. Sometimes I get a hunger for fried or baked fish but for the most part only time I fry or bake it is when I'm out in no mans land... I figure I am so hungry when I'm in the wilderness there is not too much that doesn't taste good lol. Before I go on one of my walk-a-bouts I will make a salt water brine and soak the fish overnight, then smoke them on a low heat until they are totally dry. That way I can put them in my back pack and have something to chew on between whatever meals I find in my travels. 
> 
> 
> 
> How about salmon jerky?  This was my first attempt.  Next time I'll cut it into strips. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Verrry nice! Cutting into strips will cut down on the cooking/drying time as well.

----------


## BushCraft

[QUOTE=Blade;378344][QUOTE=1stimestar;378328]


> Verrry nice! Cutting into strips will cut down on the cooking/drying time as well.


Thins strips make for the best trail food too. You can chew on the thins strips to sate hunger between meals. I like venison strips for that reason, that meaty gamey flavour keeps you feeling full even if you are only running on 15-20grams of dried meat.

----------


## wildgarlic

[QUOTE=1stimestar;378328][QUOTE=Psalm25;378211]


> Yes, it does take away from the taste of the fish. I'm not a big fish eater unless it's Salmon... I will eat that stuff cooked anyway or even raw. Sometimes I get a hunger for fried or baked fish but for the most part only time I fry or bake it is when I'm out in no mans land... I figure I am so hungry when I'm in the wilderness there is not too much that doesn't taste good lol. Before I go on one of my walk-a-bouts I will make a salt water brine and soak the fish overnight, then smoke them on a low heat until they are totally dry. That way I can put them in my back pack and have something to chew on between whatever meals I find in my travels. 
> 
> 
> 
> How about salmon jerky?  This was my first attempt.  Next time I'll cut it into strips. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That looks like something you would spend big bucks at a fancy restaurant for and it also looks fantastic. I could see some snobby lady from a typical yuppie community who is in a ton of credit card debt ordering that and just saying with a snobby accent "Oh, this is wonderful".

----------


## crashdive123

Well - I'm not a snobby lady.  I don't live in a typical yuppie community - at leas I don't think I do - not 100% sure what that is.  I don't have a ton of credit card debt.  I don't think I have a snobby accent.  I'll bet I would say that it was wonderful. :Whistling:

----------


## Wildthang

Old Blade likes radial tire jerky. Cut into thin strips it lasts forever, and it's real chewy :Smartass:

----------


## hunter63

OK, I'm full now....4 pic's of the samon.......Looks good though...LOL

----------


## lucznik

> How about salmon jerky?  This was my first attempt.  Next time I'll cut it into strips. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


DON'T cut it into strips!!!!!!!  Fish (at least fish of the size you have posted) dries out too fast and too easily when smoked. Keep the whole filet together and leave the skin on as a barrier between the flesh and the rack.  

These you have posted look wonderful.

----------


## Psalm25

> DON'T cut it into strips!!!!!!!  Fish (at least fish of the size you have posted) dries out too fast and too easily when smoked. Keep the whole filet together and leave the skin on as a barrier between the flesh and the rack.  
> 
> These you have posted look wonderful.


Would drying them right out like beef jerky not make them last longer though? I'm just thinking if one was to take it on a hiking trip for example, the moisture in it would turn it bad after a day or so in the heat. But for eating right away or keeping it in the fridge it would be much better to leave as is in the picture.

----------


## lucznik

Fish that is smoked, packaged (think vacuum sealed), and then packed in the backpack properly (right in the center where it gets the most insulation) will last just fine even in really warm temperatures for more than a week.  

Even properly made beef jerky (not the dusty, arid, Sahara Desert-like Poop that gets labelled as "beef jerky" that you buy at your local Wally World) is not completely dried out.  You're looking for food that will last and that is actually edible so, you need to retain some of the nice fish oils and yes, even a little bit of the moisture.  

Remember that when you are going to "do it yourself," the goal is to EXCEED (not merely match) the "quality" of the store-bought junk.

----------


## 1stimestar

These are dried.  There isn't much moisture left in them.  They do have the skin on which peels right off after drying.  The problem with cutting into strips is that it is hard to do and time consuming lol.  Here is some strips that I didn't do but I did eat, yum.  I got them from a friend for a back packing trip a few years ago. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh yes, up here we really don't have to worry about the heat.  Backpacking here even in high summer, normally includes a jacket.

----------


## 1stimestar

/highjack complete.

----------


## Mozartghost1791

That blade guy thinks hes real slick, don't he? At least two threads that were practical jokes and now a story about cutting some guy's tires to get away. After the anaconda story I doubt the other stories are even real to begin with... and even if they are... who brags about cutting someone's tires?

----------


## lucznik

> These are dried.  There isn't much moisture left in them.  They do have the skin on which peels right off after drying.  The problem with cutting into strips is that it is hard to do and time consuming lol.  Here is some strips that I didn't do but I did eat, yum.  I got them from a friend for a back packing trip a few years ago. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Well, I suppose that if you can do it, and do it well, then go for it.  Whoever made this seems to have the knack.  My hat's off to them as I'll happily take your word that it was "yummy."  

My guess is they spent a lot more time fussing over their fish than most people are willing to dedicate and I will also point out that drying is not quite the same thing as smoking.  Nevertheless, I won't argue with the apparent results.

My experience has been that most people ruin their fish when they try to cut it in strips but, that's just my experience.

----------


## Psalm25

> Well, I suppose that if you can do it, and do it well, then go for it.  Whoever made this seems to have the knack.  My hat's off to them as I'll happily take your word that it was "yummy."  
> 
> My guess is they spent a lot more time fussing over their fish than most people are willing to dedicate and I will also point out that drying is not quite the same thing as smoking.  Nevertheless, I won't argue with the apparent results.
> 
> My experience has been that most people ruin their fish when they try to cut it in strips but, that's just my experience.


Man that looks good! 

Sometimes what I do is cut the salmon (or other fish types) into halves and then strips, and smoke them until they are firm but not dry. I then peel off the skin and put them in a food dehydrator to take the moisture out. This way it is easy to not have to worry about over doing it, and the smoke does not over power the flavor. I don't always do it this way, but it is a fool proof option for the most part as you can simply set the timer on the dehydrator and leave for work or what have you.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Man that looks good! 
> 
> Sometimes what I do is cut the salmon (or other fish types) into halves and then strips, and smoke them until they are firm but not dry. I then peel off the skin and put them in a food dehydrator to take the moisture out. This way it is easy to not have to worry about over doing it, and the smoke does not over power the flavor. I don't always do it this way, but it is a fool proof option for the most part as you can simply set the timer on the dehydrator and leave for work or what have you.


Hm that is a good idea.  I have also tried freezing the fillets a bit to make them easier to cut into strips, gives them more substance.

----------


## LadyDisme3

> Old Blade likes radial tire jerky. Cut into thin strips it lasts forever, and it's real chewy


They weren't tires. They were anaconda stalking him.

----------


## Wildthang

Memorial to Blade

They call me Blade, and the reason they call me Blade is because I carry a terribly oversized knife that compensates for my short comings that I will never tell you about. I live in the swamp and my favorite hobby is using myself for bait by letting anacondas get me halfway into their stomachs before bringing out my razor sharp oversized knife and splitting their head just like a new radial tire in a beer joint parking lot on a Saturday night.
Speaking of tires, I love to slice peoples tires that make me mad and that is because I can slice their tires and not have to get in a fight with them. If I ever got in a fight with somebody I would probably get hit and cry, so it is easier to just cut their tires and go home to hide for a few days.
I live in a Keebler looking tree house that I carved with my oversized razor sharp knife. I got the idea off the internet and claimed that I came up with the design. Of course you will beleive everything I say and never dispute me because i am Blade, the ultimate survivor. If you ever dispute my word, I will join your forum and post weird untruthful stuff until it drives all of your members berserk. I will follow a fine line of posting things that shock and disgust the members, but not enough to get banned, at least for a while.
I don't date girls because i have my knife, my Bussa my Mistress, and no girl could ever compete. Girls will not beleive everything I say, girls won't slash tires, girls wont stay in the swamp and play with anacondas, and girls just dont understand me at all. All of the girls I have dated were jealous of my knife and they dont last long because they know they are inferior.
So with everything said, I am going to return to my swamp and go to sleep just daring those singing green anacondas to eat me like a sauteed gerbal right before I split their head.
So come here green anaconda................green anaconda...................green anaconda!
Oh, and another thing, all of those television survivalist, Green Berets, Navy Seals, ans SIS rejects know nothing about survival get it! I am the only one that truly knows survival so quit wasting your time reading books, lurking on survival forums, and watching TV. Come down here to my swamp and let me show you how to survive anaconda attacks, eat rats, skin a cat, split a snake, and you too can possibly become as totally awesome as me, that's probably impossible but everybody needs to try!

----------


## hunter63

True, dat.......LOL
Some one give this guy some rep....says I gotta spread it around.

green anaconda................green anaconda...................green anaconda

Aw, man I'm ruint.......

----------


## welderguy

HAHAHA.... Thanks for the Laugh Wildthing!!!!

----------


## Wildthang

> True, dat.......LOL
> Some one give this guy some rep....says I gotta spread it around.
> 
> green anaconda................green anaconda...................green anaconda
> 
> Aw, man I'm ruint.......


Hunter that song is some kind of subliminal brain washing Nazi plot! I honestly woke up yesterday morning humming that song and the girls thought I was nuts :Scared:

----------


## welderguy

Im a snake, im a sneaky snake, im a snake !!!!

----------


## welderguy

thats what i cant get out of my head

----------


## Sarge47

They used to call me Blade, now they call me "Banned!"         :1: 

Why do they call me "Blade?"  "Because somehow "Banana Brain" was already taken!      :W00t:

----------


## Sarge47

Okay, I want to say that Blade WAS the best survival dude in the world......I know....he told me himself!       :W00t:

----------


## 1stimestar

For dogs sake, don't forget the OFFAL!  

Sorry Hunter, I tried to rep him for you but have to spread some around too.

----------


## Enigma

> Memorial to Blade
> 
> They call me Blade, and the reason they call me Blade is because I carry a terribly oversized knife that compensates for my short comings that I will never tell you about. I live in the swamp and my favorite hobby is using myself for bait by letting anacondas get me halfway into their stomachs before bringing out my razor sharp oversized knife and splitting their head just like a new radial tire in a beer joint parking lot on a Saturday night.
> Speaking of tires, I love to slice peoples tires that make me mad and that is because I can slice their tires and not have to get in a fight with them. If I ever got in a fight with somebody I would probably get hit and cry, so it is easier to just cut their tires and go home to hide for a few days.
> I live in a Keebler looking tree house that I carved with my oversized razor sharp knife. I got the idea off the internet and claimed that I came up with the design. Of course you will beleive everything I say and never dispute me because i am Blade, the ultimate survivor. If you ever dispute my word, I will join your forum and post weird untruthful stuff until it drives all of your members berserk. I will follow a fine line of posting things that shock and disgust the members, but not enough to get banned, at least for a while.
> I don't date girls because i have my knife, my Bussa my Mistress, and no girl could ever compete. Girls will not beleive everything I say, girls won't slash tires, girls wont stay in the swamp and play with anacondas, and girls just dont understand me at all. All of the girls I have dated were jealous of my knife and they dont last long because they know they are inferior.
> So with everything said, I am going to return to my swamp and go to sleep just daring those singing green anacondas to eat me like a sauteed gerbal right before I split their head.
> So come here green anaconda................green anaconda...................green anaconda!
> Oh, and another thing, all of those television survivalist, Green Berets, Navy Seals, ans SIS rejects know nothing about survival get it! I am the only one that truly knows survival so quit wasting your time reading books, lurking on survival forums, and watching TV. Come down here to my swamp and let me show you how to survive anaconda attacks, eat rats, skin a cat, split a snake, and you too can possibly become as totally awesome as me, that's probably impossible but everybody needs to try!


You forgot to mention "the Mistress"

Now THAT in itself, tells the whole story..who the f#$k names a tool a 'mistress'??  I could get past all the chest beating and pissing comp stuff, but not the naming thing. Thats down right creepy.  

I'm 47 and I give my tools names, I've never been married, I dunno why.You want to know about my big hammerI call himthe terminatorI smash car windscreens with him, when someone looks at me funny. 

FMD what a clown

----------


## RangerXanatos

Busse makes a knife called the Battle Mistress. That is what Blade claimed he used.

----------


## Lamewolf

> And to think...some people go their whole lives without slashing or getting their tires slashed because of a "situation". Oh, what sheltered lives we lead.


One good reason not to go to bars !  Didn't leave anything there, no reason to go back !  :Stuart:

----------


## finallyME

*** sigh ****  I miss Blade.  :Wink:

----------


## hunter63

Yeah......some down right stupidity to play with is kinda fun ...for a while.....

By the way....I do name rifles....but only after the have demonstrated to be worthy....and have moved into the "Gramp's magic rifle category" 

Referring to Elvira, Of course..... Queen of darkness, capable of sudden terminal illness at 3000 fps +/-, depending on load of course...
Ruger M77...in 7mm mag....

----------


## kyratshooter

Well, stupid is as stupid does, but Blade was "reality TV stupid"!

I don't name guns, or knives, or cars, or things I plant to kill and eat.

----------


## Enigma

Do you guys brine your trout and salmon before smoking?  I do, and I also rub a dry mix of herbs, chilli and brown sugar on the inside and outside when hot smoking. They come out real good!

----------


## 1stimestar

"I call her Vera."

https://youtu.be/87x_XWWzT3k

----------


## Lamewolf

> Do you guys brine your trout and salmon before smoking?  I do, and I also rub a dry mix of herbs, chilli and brown sugar on the inside and outside when hot smoking. They come out real good!


No, if you brine them they won't stay lit !  OK, I'll shut up now....LOL  :Alucard:

----------


## Wildthang

OMG just read through this old thread and it is a classic! Always good for a laugh!

----------


## Rick

You can shoot it with some lead. You can stab it in the head. But you cannot, will not, shall not, kill this Zombie thread.

----------


## hunter63

> You can shoot it with some lead.
> You can stab it in the head. 
> But you cannot, 
> will not, 
> shall not, 
> kill this Zombie thread.


Dr. Seuss?

Gotta say, Rick...rare form today...
Is Wednesday new med day?

----------


## madmax

> Dr. Seuss?
> 
> Gotta say, Rick...rare form today...
> Is Wednesday new med day?


Hey!  New meds are unpredictable.

Tony

----------


## Rick

Everyday is new med day. I've reached the age when the Dr. just let's me walk through the pharmacy and pick out what I want.

----------


## Enigma

> Everyday is new med day. I've reached the age when the Dr. just let's me walk through the pharmacy and pick out what I want.


The benefits of getting older. :-)

----------


## hunter63

> Everyday is new med day. I've reached the age when the Dr. just let's me walk through the pharmacy and pick out what I want.


I have given thought to a Assisted Living Facility for the flower children.....an "Old Stoners Home", as it were....(not saying that anyone IS a stoner)...but with the DR's pushing meds these days.....and certain "ah, meds?" being legalized....Much of the older population might just qualify.
Could name it "Hotel California" after the song (Eagles) 

8:00AM...(little wake-upper) 11:00 brunch, cocktails, 4:00,PM (cruise)  and 9:00PM(off to wonderland)......being Happy hours.......and maybe a little "maintenance".......during the day.....
Oh and front porch lawn chair brewskies....to keep the kidneys and bladder running (get it?, running?) 

White Rabbit (Jefferson  Airplane) playing.....on the intercom.......

Might be an underserved market........Hummmm

Gotta go, time for morning "brunch".

----------


## kyratshooter

All that sort of makes me wish I was sick!

----------


## madmax

> I have given thought to a Assisted Living Facility for the flower children.....an "Old Stoners Home", as it were....(not saying that anyone IS a stoner)...but with the DR's pushing meds these days.....and certain "ah, meds?" being legalized....Much of the older population might just qualify.
> Could name it "Hotel California" after the song (Eagles) 
> 
> 8:00AM...(little wake-upper) 11:00 brunch, cocktails, 4:00,PM (cruise)  and 9:00PM(off to wonderland)......being Happy hours.......and maybe a little "maintenance".......during the day.....
> Oh and front porch lawn chair brewskies....to keep the kidneys and bladder running (get it?, running?) 
> 
> White Rabbit (Jefferson  Airplane) playing.....on the intercom.......
> 
> Might be an underserved market........Hummmm
> ...


Is it wrong that I "got" that whole post???

----------


## hunter63

Not at all...not at all.....
Hummmm, must have grown up in the 60's and 70's.....

I guess the lesson is don't take things too seriously.....Man.

----------


## madmax

Now I have to find "White Rabbit" to download.  All my albums are long gone.  I remember the album cover...

----------


## Rick

I remember the 50's. I remember the 70's and beyond but that whole 60s thing is kinda hazy. Truthfully, so's the first part of the 70's.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, that's what I mean....Man.....Like far out....Man

"One pill makes you larger, one pill make you small.....
And the ones that mother gives you, don't do anything at all...."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR8LFNUr3vw

----------


## blackthorne

I actually read this whole post.... hilarious, my sides hurt!

----------


## 7whitewolf7

Yeah, this zombie thread has ruined me! I'm hungry and all the salmon strips have gotten fused with all the knives (sorry, BLADES) and now seeing any of the mis making me hungry! 
why not use the big *** blade to cut some anaconda jerky and the boast to the masses you did it all in one sitting, and ate it too.
(wait, is that poisonous? doesn't matter! My immune system will take care of it!)

----------


## Faiaoga

> Yeah, that's what I mean....Man.....Like far out....Man
> 
> "One pill makes you larger, one pill make you small.....
> And the ones that mother gives you, don't do anything at all...."
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR8LFNUr3vw


Am I showing my age if I admit to seeing Grace Slick and the Jefferson Airplane at Fillmore West -  before they changed the name to Jefferson Starship and back when Grace Slick still looked like the picture on the album cover?   :Clover:  :Clover:    Sadly, Grace Slick no longer looks the same.........and neither do I.

----------


## Rick

Rock and Roll loses some of it's pizzaz when the performers come out on stage using canes, walkers and wheel chairs. But, hey, we'll still dancin' even if it's only in our heads.

----------


## Tokwan

I am rolling on the fllor reading this thread.....lol

----------


## Wildthang

A classic of WS. This thread should be a sticky somewhere!

----------


## crashdive123

No it shouldn't.  Now......if he had actually demonstrated getting eaten by an anaconda......

----------


## crashdive123

Besides......isn't it the dream of every troll to be immortalized on the web?  I guess we're all doing just that for this idiot.

----------


## madmax

He was Wesley Snipes.

----------


## Wildthang

I wasn't thinking of stickying it for Blade, just for the comedic value, besides anybody that reads it would understand that I would think. It's a troll bashing masterpiece!

----------


## Faiaoga

> He was Wesley Snipes.


Apparently, there is a Blade series of paperback books written by David Robbins - at least 8 have been published.  The one I saw at my local library, available used for sale, has Blade leading a group of half-human/half-animal hybrids in a post-World War III survival scene in the Free State of California.  Blade ("sharper than steel, tougher than leather") and his allies fight to preserve civilization after everything else has been reduced to ashes.  The cover art shows Blade carrying a long dagger on his belt.  Check your local bookstore.
 :Clover:

----------


## Sarge47

(Singing)  "Green Anaconda, green anaconda...!".... :2:

----------


## hunter63

> (Singing)  "Green Anaconda, green anaconda...!"....

----------


## Rick

Twice in one day!!!!! Overdose!!! Call 911.

----------


## hunter63

Self defense, I swear.....self defense, ...That's my story and I sticking to it.

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Bhohahahahah........Love it.......

----------


## Sarge47

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Quick dude, you're big knife!.... :Death:

----------


## Sarge47

> I thought I posted this but can't find it anywhere so apologigies if it is somewhere else.
> 
> Busse Battle Mistress is what i carry 24/7(Even in the shower or while making love?)
> 
> I got into a bit of a "situation" years back in a bar and it took out four tires on a guys truck as fast as I could move around that thing. That's the only time I've used it in a negative way. Why would I want to abuse my Mistress the one I love so much!


Yeah, I saw that movie: 

http://www.amazon.com/Switchback-Dan...rds=switchback

I liked the part where Danny Grover took out the tires of the bar room baddies vehicles with his big knife by cutting off the air valves on their tires!!.... :Laugh:

----------


## Sarge47

> Well, stupid is as stupid does, but Blade was "reality TV stupid"!
> 
> I don't name guns, or knives, or cars, or things I plant to kill and eat.


Well, I have to admit that I've called my knives some names in the past, but only after I cut myself by accident and nothing that I can repeat here.... :Crying:

----------


## DSJohnson

Wait wait...naming guns is a bad thing?  what about Daniel Boone and Davy Crockett?  They named theirs!

----------


## hunter63

Got to be really special....to name them.....so far just one Rifle.....Elvira, Queen of Darkness.....capable of delivering sudden illness at 3200 fps to most anything I can see......

----------


## kyratshooter

> Wait wait...naming guns is a bad thing?  what about Daniel Boone and Davy Crockett?  They named theirs!


I think the publishers of the dime novels named the rifles for them.

Both Boone and Crockett were professional hunters and used numerous firearms through time.  I have seen 5 guns that were supposed to be owned by Boone and three that were supposed to be owned by Crockett.

I have also seen knives that were supposedly owned by both men too.  They had some pretty specific knife tastes.

----------


## DSJohnson

> I think the publishers of the dime novels named the rifles for them.
> 
> Both Boone and Crockett were professional hunters and used numerous firearms through time.  I have seen 5 guns that were supposed to be owned by Boone and three that were supposed to be owned by Crockett.
> 
> I have also seen knives that were supposedly owned by both men too.  They had some pretty specific knife tastes.


Kyratshooter, I am sure you are 100% correct about that.  I am sure that between the dime novels and Hollywood the image that most have of how those men viewed and used their tools is pretty wide of the truth. As far as documentation of rifles in the 19th century being named I know of only one that is actually documented.  William F. Cody's 1866 Allan Conversion "Trapdoor" Springfield in 50/70 (50 Govt) "Lucretia Borgia" (Buffalo Bill Center of the West, Cody Wy)

But mostly I was being a smart a$$.

----------


## kyratshooter

> But mostly I was being a smart a$$.


And just like all the rest of us old geezers, you are very good at it!

We do strive to do our best.

----------


## Rick

Why is it we take offense at being called a dumb a$$ AND a wise a$$. A fellow has to be one or the other. It's just not natural not to be.

----------


## Sarge47

Getting back to the topic of Blade I don't think he was anywhere as good as Howie Briton and "the wall of god."  then there was the "freakin' Bear..."... :FRlol:

----------


## 7whitewolf7

I can't believe this is still going....    :Surrender:

----------


## tundrabadger

Well,  7whitewolf7, the spirit of blade lives on, slashing tires and swaggering about in all of our hearts.

----------


## Rick

I want to slash this thread. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## LowKey

That's Christopher Lee as the Mummy.
He died last Sunday. RIP.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm just glad that not too many people were around for Spud.

----------


## Rick

Oh my gosh. I wonder if the kill zones every got cleared.

----------


## Wildthang

The real Blade! I know Hunter, you can hank me later! :Smartass: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti4sqG85FU4

----------


## hunter63

LOL....Yeah I'll "Hank" you later....did you read the comments...?


Reply  ·  
PandaZzification   6 months ago   
If you look very closely, you can see he isn't actually a snake.

Reply  · 512  

Phoebe Lam   2 weeks ago   
No **** Sherlock

----------


## Wildthang

OMG this thread is eternal! lets see how long we can make it go........... :Smartass:

----------


## hunter63

This made me think of Blade....

http://news.yahoo.com/python-eats-po...114016276.html

----------


## crashdive123

Funny you should post that.  I saw a picture today that reminded me of Blade too.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

